# Trails in Cuxhaven und Umgebung



## timlue03 (2. Oktober 2018)

Moin,
ich fahre bald nach Sahlenburg in den Urlaub. Ich habe gehört im Wernerwald sollen einige MTB-Trails sein. Kann mir jemand ca. sagen wo die sind oder andere Trails in der Umgebung empfehlen?
Habe etwas von einem gewissen "Bombenkrater" im Wernerwald gehört...
LG Tim


----------

